# sonic burgers?



## Marco (Oct 19, 2006)

whats the deal with them. during the few times im watching tv late night i always see commercials for sonic burger. ive searched near and far (in ny around where i live) and i havent found any. my cousin from texas said they had sonics around the west coast. when she came to visit first thing she asked for was white castle cause they dont have white castles in texas but they have the commercials...

so yeah anyone ever have sonic burger and if so how was it?


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 19, 2006)

It was ok, I guess.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 19, 2006)

We've got Sonic's and White Castles here...you're not missing anything.
Penn Station is where the good food's at.

Jon
________
FREEXXX


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2006)

We had sonic in New Mexico but I never ate there.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

I actually worked at Sonic in High School.  

They have decent food, and the thing about Sonic is, it's formatted like an old fashioned drive in. You drive up, place your order through a loudspeaker outside your car, and a carhop brings your food out on a tray. You can eat it in your car or take it home. 

I eat there about once every couple of months. They are everywhere here in the Southwest. And they are a staple in the Midwest where I am originally from.

I suggest getting a foot long chili dog and handmade onion rings if you find one. Then I suggest excercising vigourously and eating only salad for a couple of weeks.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

And one more thing. My wife swears by White Castle. I hate them. Just saying the word "sliders" makes me sick.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 19, 2006)

We have at least one in Lansing. I have only eaten there once. It was OK, I guess.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sure those of you in the Washington, D.C. area have heard of Five Guys. Delicious burgers, but the gigantic ball of grease soaked bread and meat in your stomach will make you nauseous for a few hours.

Eh, I've been sticking away from most meat products lately, anyway.


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2006)

I've never had White Castle either. John, I guess you can add those to my gift basket of icky fast foods I've never had the joy of tasting.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

I wouldn't dare give anyone I liked anything from White Castle. I really believe, that the food there is the lowest quality that can be served for human consumption and still be legal.


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2006)

white castle is the best. i have it once in a while during lunch. i especially love their clamm strips my supervisor says they look like fried boogers. sonic sounds like checkers...checkers has the best fries...mmmm  

i wanna work at a fast food place just for the sake of saying

"do you want fries with that and if you do can i have a piece" or "do you want a drink with that and if you do can i have a sip"


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I wouldn't dare give anyone I liked anything from White Castle. I really believe, that the food there is the lowest quality that can be served for human consumption and still be legal.




Good, I'm hoping you like me then. 
Seriously, I am open-minded enough to try spam, but I really try to avoid fast food at all costs.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

Heather said:


> Good, I'm hoping you like me then.
> Seriously, I am open-minded enough to try spam, but I really try to avoid fast food at all costs.


 
And you are a better person for it. Most of the time, it makes me feel sick to eat it. But it can be soooooooo goooooood.


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2006)

spam is sooo good dip it in scrambled eggs then fry it till the egg is lightly browned on boths sides...mmm


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

We need to get Heather to bet on something, and lose. The result would be that she have to try spam and eggs. YUM!

I rarely eat that though. I also like corned beef hash and eggs, which isn't much better, and that's usually what I get for breakfast. I am up so rarely for that, it's not much of an issue.


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> We need to get Heather to bet on something, and lose. The result would be that she have to try spam and eggs. YUM!
> 
> I rarely eat that though. I also like corned beef hash and eggs, which isn't much better, and that's usually what I get for breakfast. I am up so rarely for that, it's not much of an issue.



Sure! I'm up for that...we'll have to come up with something I'll lose on. Maybe you can bet me that Bob Wellenstein will ever sell me a Stone Addict.  

ALL the breakfast places where I live in E. Greenwich sell home-made hash and eggs. I think it must be another weird R.I. food thing. I really have to get next door to the diner one of these days. Their menu makes me drool every morning...gingerbread pancakes with fresh cream. Mmmmmmmm.....who needs spam!?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 19, 2006)

Right on Marco, we have Checkers here, but they are called Rally's (same owners and everything I believe). My favorite there is the double cheeseburger that has bacon, onion rings, and barbeque sauce. I guess I know where I'm having supper...

Jon
________
MARIJUANA STRAIN STRAWBERRY COUGH


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2006)

dude that was what i was munching on for lunch when i started this thread cause i was told sonic was like checkers/rallys. and yeah i think their the same owner to. looks like it from their website at least. i had the 1/4 lb bacon cheeseburger and a cup of chilli. had to eat slow tho. that stuff weighs me down and knocks me out if i eat to quick


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2006)

First of all, I went to Sonic's in Tampa, the food was so-so but, the drink choices were PHENOMENAL!! All kind of fruit shakes, smoothies and floats. After the meal I stayed and had 2 more drinks. If Sonic's came to NY I'd try to get a franchise and eliminate the food. No. 2, White Castle is a taste experience. There is something in the way the steamed meat, onions and pickles come together that is extraordinary. Unfortunately, after a few hours exposure to air the food turns into plastic, which is frightening after eating it. No. 3, Spam fried crispy is great, unfortunately I gave up pork products 22 years ago so th, th,th, that's all folks. oke: Lastly, science shows that the food your body metabolizes best in the morning is cereal and milk.


----------

